
Ask HN: How? Safe harbor yet actively moderate, curate and censor content? - vuln
I can&#x27;t really wrap my head around this.<p>IIRC Safe Harbor was made so ISPs and websites would not be legally liable for the content posted by users. Safe harbor guards these business from criminal liability.<p>If these ISPs and websites have nothing to worry about legally then why is there the need to moderate, curate or censor? It&#x27;s not as if these platforms would ever lose enough customers that they would fail or go bankrupt.<p>Can someone explain this?
======
bradleyjg
I assume you are familiar with the chans (4chan, etc.)?

That’s what no moderation looks like. What kind of ad supported business could
you build if your content looked like that? How could you even build a mass
audience?

> It's not as if these platforms would ever lose enough customers that they
> would fail or go bankrupt.

That seems like a dubious proposition to me.

